# Feb Throwdown Winners are.............



## bmudd14474 (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats to Aneura for winning the Viewers Choice and ending in a tie for Judges Choice

View media item 204809Hickory smoked tri-tip salad with smoked/grilled red onions, tomatoes, mixed baby lettuces and Amish blue cheese; dressed with a red wine vinaigrette and accompanied by sliced grilled baguette with olive oil and sea salt.

And Chef JimmyJ for the Tie for Judges Choice 

View media item 204818Smoked Shrimp Salad and Flat Iron Steak Po Boy. Cajun seasoned smoked shrimp salad, reverse seared smoked flat iron steak, butter lettuce, vine ripe tomato, apple wood smoked bacon, smoked extra sharp cheddar and pepper jack pimento cheese stuffed into a 14"" homemade Italian hoagie roll.

Lets everyone give them a big pat on the back for a job well down. Ill be contacting you both about prizes.

Thanks and keep on the lookout  for the next throwdown.


----------



## artisanbeard (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats both of you!


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats to all who participated! Awesome receipies! and thinking outside the box. Keep it up.

    Mike


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats to all who entered.... Great salads....


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats guys! Both very worthy salads.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 14, 2013)

Great job guys!  Two great looking salads.

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!!!  Yall rocked it!

Kat


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats Eric and Chef JJ!  I was one point behind you JJ with my "salad in a glass"!  Better luck next time, I guess!

Bigfish


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats! Great offering of salads for sure.


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 14, 2013)

Well deserved! All entries were well done.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations, guys!



~Martin


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats to the both of you. Great job by all.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats great job!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats you guys! Awesome entries!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks to all for the congratulations and a Big Thank You to the Judges for picking my Shrimp Salad Po'Boy!...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 14, 2013)

:congratulation_graphics_2:
:superjob:

These Throwdowns keep getting tougher and tougher! The entries keep pushing the bar higher and higher! Everyone who entered in this one is a winner in my book but Aneura and JJ, you took it just a bit farther so a big Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

bigfish98 said:


> Congrats Eric and Chef JJ!  I was one point behind you JJ with my "salad in a glass"!  Better luck next time, I guess!
> 
> Bigfish


My oldest Daughter Casey, liked the Parfait Concept of your Salad. But once I offered to Share My Sandwich...Well you know, A Bird in the Hand...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## nozzleman (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome job to both of you, I could throwdown on both of those!


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 14, 2013)

Great job you guys.  Both look incredibly delicious.  Congrats!!!


----------



## wes w (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats guys!   Outstanding!!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 15, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> My oldest Daughter Casey, liked the Parfait Concept of your Salad. But once I offered to Share My Sandwich...Well you know, A Bird in the Hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that coercion?  I DEMAND A RECOUNT!!!!


----------



## mad mongolian (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrads Both of you


----------

